# Sell furniture



## mutasem (Nov 12, 2010)

I need to sell my furniture in Dubai, what is the best way to do this? Are there any traders who come to the home, evaluate all the furniture and buy it for a lump sum price?

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

A lot of people do an open house the week before they leave and advertise the open house on places like dubizzle. 

You could also just put the items up for sale on dubizzle or souq.com


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes there are traders/people who come to your house and offer to take it off you for a price but they may not give you as much as you think because many of them know and realize that you just want to get rid of the stuff so they try to low ball you. Can't remember how to find them, perhaps the newspaper ads?


----------

